# 47 pages !



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Well I think I'm done with this year's US tax return - going to let it sit a day or two. 

With supporting documents etc TurboTax created 47 pages. 

The US needs to simplify the tax code...


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

My wife called the US Embassy in Mexico City - they have provided us with a list of 6 or 8 vetted accountants which provide tax help. Think we may give that a shot next year.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

47 pages !!!????? Wow, I'm beginning to appreciate my relatively impoverished status more and more. Three pages all told (1040, Schedule B and 2555-EZ) - and the next time I file, I can drop the 2555-EZ.

As they say here in France, "courage!"
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## maz57 (Apr 17, 2012)

Now that TurboTax has spit out 47 pages of beautifully prepared IRS forms I'm wondering how much tax you actually owe? I'll take a wild guess and call it zero.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

maz57 said:


> Now that TurboTax has spit out 47 pages of beautifully prepared IRS forms I'm wondering how much tax you actually owe? I'll take a wild guess and call it zero.


Actually we get back $1762 USD - but I have to make a hefty SEP IRA contribution for my wife. I feel a little (just a little) sorry for the IRS employee who is going to open the envelope and deal with all those pages - because I always file the paper ...


----------



## Mahoneyq (Mar 26, 2016)

And i thought i was the only one. I filed my 1040x for last year and turbotax gave me a huge stack of 58 pages including the state return. Unlike you I owe ~$4000 in backtaxes  .


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Tax preparation software tends to err on the side of generating more forms and pages than are required, but that's probably a good thing for your own personal financial records.


----------



## maz57 (Apr 17, 2012)

BBCWatcher said:


> Tax preparation software tends to err on the side of generating more forms and pages than are required, but that's probably a good thing for your own personal financial records.


Good for paper companies and companies which produce printers and printer cartridges, too. Unfortunately not so good for trees. But look at the bright side; you may qualify for the special "book" rate which many postal services offer!


----------

